# [guide] How To Remove/Change Camera Shutter Sound



## wisenick (Dec 20, 2011)

This is easy but I understand there is several people who haven't done this and want to. The only "catch" is you must be rooted

*note* not responsible for anything you break, including laws

Steps 
1. Download the app "root explorer" from the market (its not free but I promise you'll use it for many things)
2. Open root explorer (accept super user permission) and go to system/media/audio/UI
3. At the top right press where it says "mount R/W"
4. The first file should be "camera_click.ogg" rename this file's extension from "ogg" to something else (I chose to change it to 'ugh' but honestly you can change it to anything that isn't a real file extension 
4a. If you would rather just change it then move your desired audio file here and name it "camera_click.ogg" (it must already be ogg format first


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

